# Happy Birthday kitchenelf!



## Andy M. (May 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday to one of the longest term and nicest members of Discuss Cooking.  I hope this birthday wish finds you well and happy.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2012)

Happy birthday, Kitchenelf!  Hope you got a great cake!


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2012)

ELFIE!!!!!!
happy, happy, birthday vickster.

i wonder if you remember the bery first joke that i cracked with you, when ypu were the very first admin. about how it's like driving next to a cop... 

or all of the short jokes that follwed.  

i really hope you have a wonderful birthday, and a great year to come.

you are sorely missed.


----------



## Alix (May 23, 2012)

Ah kitchenelf, one of the original members here at DC! Miss you lots you big brat. Come visit once in a while why don't you? 

Happy Birthday sweet thing. I'll lift a glass to you tonight!


----------



## kadesma (May 23, 2012)

Alix said:


> Ah kitchenelf, one of the original members here at DC! Miss you lots you big brat. Come visit once in a while why don't you?
> 
> Happy Birthday sweet thing. I'll lift a glass to you tonight!


I miss her too Alix, she really made DC the wonderful place that it is today.
Happy Birthday Elf.
cj


----------



## LPBeier (May 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kitchenelf!  The place isn't the same without you!


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Kitchenelf


----------



## Bolledeig (May 23, 2012)

I don't know you, you don't know me - I'm wishing you a happy birthday anyway!


----------



## vitauta (May 23, 2012)

happy birthday, kitchenelf!  in my book, all elves are cool....


----------



## Katie H (May 23, 2012)

Yo, Vicky!  Sure miss you and hope you have the bestest birthday ever.

Hmmmm?  21 again, just like me....'cept not as many times as me!!!


----------



## Josie1945 (May 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday KitchenElf.

Josie


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

Feliz Cumpleaños Kitchen Self, 

Happy Birthday,

Ciao,
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2012)

*Frankly my dear, I hope your special day is super, super happy!!!! *

*{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Vicky}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}*


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 22, 2012)

Awwwwww....you guys are so sweet!!  Thanks for remembering me and I DID have a great birthday!!  You guys made my day!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 22, 2012)

kitchenelf said:


> Awwwwww....you guys are so sweet!!  Thanks for remembering me and I DID have a great birthday!!  You guys made my day!




kitchenelf, that must have been one heck of a birthday celebration--you sure know how to party!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope you had a great birthday KE


----------



## chopper (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I missed another one. I hope you had a fantastic day!


----------

